# Offener Brief an Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan und die Mitgliedsverbände des DAFV



## Thomas9904 (24. März 2015)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag April 2015

*Offener Brief an Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan und die Mitgliedsverbände des DAFV​*In ihrem Schreiben an die Mitgliedsverbände berichtete Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan ja von einem ominösen Forum, in dem angeblich "falsche" Berichte über die Arbeit des DAFV nicht richtig gestellt werden könnten.

Wir wissen zwar nicht, welches Forum sie gemeint hat, nur, dass es nicht das Anglerboardforum sein kann.

Siehe:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4313065#post4313065
und:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Es gäbe ein spezielles Internetforum, das die Verbands"arbeit" gezielt falsch darstellen würde  und eine Korrektur nicht möglich wäre, da Beiträge gelöscht würden.
> 
> Kann nicht das Anglerboard sein, da wir da nix löschen im Politik/Verbandsforum, sondern nur bei Offtopic in den Offtopicthred verschieben - würde mich doch mal interessieren, welches Forum das sein soll...........
> 
> ...




Daher war ich so frei, sowohl Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan wie auch allen Mitgliedsverbänden, soweit wir die Mailadressen haben, dazu einen "Offenen Brief" zu schreiben, den wir darum auch hier veröffentlichen.

Wir erneuern damit nochmal unser Angebot an alle Vereine und damit auch Verbände, bei uns selbstverständlich kostenlos Öffentlichkeit und Angler informieren zu können.

Vielleicht hilfts ja....... 




> Sehr geehrte Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan,
> sehr geehrte Damen und Herren Präsidenten und Vorsitzende der Landes- und Spezialverbände im DAFV,
> 
> in Ihrem Schreiben an Ihre Mitgliedsverbände über die Arbeit des DAFV schreiben sie von einem “speziellen Forum”, in dem Beiträge zur Arbeit des DAFV nicht korrigiert werden könnten und “entsprechende Beiträge gelöscht werden” würden.
> ...



Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. März 2015)

*AW: Offener Brief an Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan und die Mitgliedsverbände des DAFV*

Weder regelmäßige Leser hier noch mich wird es wundern, dass es bisher weder eine Antwort noch eine Eingangsbestätigung gegeben hat.

Das daher nur der Vollständigkeit halber ....


----------



## Riesenangler (24. März 2015)

*AW: Offener Brief an Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan und die Mitgliedsverbände des DAFV*

Ähm. Du erwartest doch nicht ernsthaft eine Antwort? Oder etwa doch?


----------



## kati48268 (24. März 2015)

*AW: Offener Brief an Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan und die Mitgliedsverbände des DAFV*

Ich bin ja nach wie vor der Meinung, Frau Dr. meinte dieses Anglerforum:
http://www.anglerforum-sh.de/forum.php
- es ist ein 'spezielles' Forum
- die Darstellung der Verbandsarbeit ist fehlerhaft
- Korrekturen sind nicht möglich, weil
- entsprechende Beiträge gelöscht werden.
Alle Kriterien treffen zu.

Was ich mich viel mehr frage, wie sie zu der Erkenntnis kommt (Schreiben an die LVs v. 20.3.), _"Das Präsidium stellt sich der Kritik von innen und auch von außen"_.
Ja, wo denn, wann denn,... jemals?  #c


Eine Antwort wird -wie immer- nicht kommen, Thomas.
Erlaubt ist Hofberichterstattung, alles anderes ist verlogen, hetzerisch & pöse.
Transparenz, Basisarbeit, Reflektion des eigenen (Nicht-)Handelns,... unverständliche Fremdworte.
So war es immer, so soll es immer bleiben.

Aber wer zu spät kommt, den bestraft...


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. März 2015)

*AW: Offener Brief an Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan und die Mitgliedsverbände des DAFV*



Riesenangler schrieb:


> Ähm. Du erwartest doch nicht ernsthaft eine Antwort? Oder etwa doch?


doch, natürlich.....

:g:g:g


----------



## labralehn (24. März 2015)

*AW: Offener Brief an Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan und die Mitgliedsverbände des DAFV*

Thomas versuch es mal am 21. Dezember, da ist der Thomastag. 

Wenn die da oben in dem Verein, aber nach dem Römischen Generalkalender hantieren, wird der Gedenktag des (hl.) Thomas am 3. Juli begangen.







Hm, nach der Geschichte zu folgern, ist der 3. Juli kein guter Tag





> 1778: Preußen erklärt nach vorausgegangenen diplomatischen Scharmützeln Österreich den Krieg. Der folgende Bayerische Erbfolgekrieg bringt nur wenige Gefechte um die Truppenversorgung, die ihm die Beinamen *Kartoffelkrieg und Zwetschgenrummel *eintragen.


Quelle: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/3._Juli


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. April 2015)

*AW: Offener Brief an Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan und die Mitgliedsverbände des DAFV*

Bis dato noch keine Rückmeldung - auch nicht von denen, die angeblich mit mir reden würden und somit die Chance hätten, das zu nutzen dazu..
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=301165


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (9. April 2015)

*AW: Offener Brief an Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan und die Mitgliedsverbände des DAFV*

Da wird mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit auch nix  kommen.Es droht dann nämlich der Argumentative Offenbarungseid.

Der offizielle DAVF Song also wie gehabt:Spielt nicht mit den (AB)Schmuddelkindern,singt nicht ihre Lieder. 

Einigkeit gibts da anscheinend nur beim Thema Kommunikationsverweigerung.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. April 2015)

*AW: Offener Brief an Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan und die Mitgliedsverbände des DAFV*

Wollt euch ja nur aufm aktuellen Stand halten ;-)


----------



## Knispel (9. April 2015)

*AW: Offener Brief an Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan und die Mitgliedsverbände des DAFV*

Aus gut 40 jährigerer Erfahrung kann ich mit ruhigen Gewissen sagen, dass es Funktionsträger gibt, die unterhalten sich mit ihren "Wählern" nur wenn eine Neuwahl ansteht. Hier ist es das gleiche .... Der Mensch (hier Angler, woander z.B. Gewerkschaftler) fängt erst beim Vereinsvorsitzenden (woanders Ortsgruppenvorsteher) an ....


----------



## GandRalf (9. April 2015)

*AW: Offener Brief an Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan und die Mitgliedsverbände des DAFV*

Definiere bitte "Unterhalten".:q


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (9. April 2015)

*AW: Offener Brief an Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan und die Mitgliedsverbände des DAFV*



GandRalf schrieb:


> Definiere bitte "Unterhalten".:q



Böööse


----------



## Knispel (9. April 2015)

*AW: Offener Brief an Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan und die Mitgliedsverbände des DAFV*



GandRalf schrieb:


> Definiere bitte "Unterhalten".:q



Diese kann verbal in einer öffentlichen Sitzung oder schriftlich über ein Forum erfolgen bzw. wie bei unserem BV über nicht beachten der Realität oder leben in einer selbstgemachten heilen (Traum) Welt - das denn aber ein Unterhaltungswert in der Realen darstellt . Es kann aber auch ein gewisser Grad von Autismus sein , denn tut es mir nur leid .


----------



## GandRalf (9. April 2015)

*AW: Offener Brief an Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan und die Mitgliedsverbände des DAFV*

Eine Unterhaltung zu verweigern, bzw. nicht einzugehen, hat einen gewissen Unterhaltungswert!


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (9. April 2015)

*AW: Offener Brief an Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan und die Mitgliedsverbände des DAFV*

Unterhalten im anderen Sinne klappt beim DAFV auch rein materiell über € der Mitglieder 

Man könnte mangels Gegenleistung auch guten Gewissens von durchschnorren reden.

Aber die Mehrheit der Alimentierer wollte dieses DAFV Kind ja anscheinend genau so


----------



## Riesenangler (9. April 2015)

*AW: Offener Brief an Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan und die Mitgliedsverbände des DAFV*

Im Falle des DAFV ist das kein Durchschnorren, sondern eher ein Unterschlagen von Leistungen.


----------



## kati48268 (9. April 2015)

*AW: Offener Brief an Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan und die Mitgliedsverbände des DAFV*



Riesenangler schrieb:


> ... sondern eher ein Unterschlagen von Leistungen.


Exakt.

 So mal aus privater Sicht, oder aus Sicht eines Vereinsvorstands:
 Was macht man, wenn ein Dienstleister seine Leistung 2 Jahre lang nicht ansatzweise bringt, obwohl er bezahlt wurde?
 Gibt man dem dann noch mal ein, zwei Jahre?
 Legt man noch einmal eine Schüppe Kohle obendrauf, damit dann irgendwann mal eventuell...?
 Nein!
 Man schmeißt ihn raus!

 Leider verstehen viele Vorstände die Verbände nicht als Dienstleister, sondern als eine Art 'Obrigkeit'.
 Das ist nicht nur falsch, sondern auch noch blöd & verantwortungslos gegenüber den Mitgliedern.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. April 2015)

*AW: Offener Brief an Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan und die Mitgliedsverbände des DAFV*

Nicht gegenüber den Mitgliedern (=Landes- und Spezialverbände)..

Die wollen das doch so und zocken die Kohle dafür von den organisierten Angelfischern in ihren Vereinen ab, die sich das wie ne Herde Schafe gefallen lässt..

Ist schon alles in Ordnung so, den Regeln der Demokratie folgend...


----------



## GandRalf (9. April 2015)

*AW: Offener Brief an Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan und die Mitgliedsverbände des DAFV*

Kati meint wohl die _Vereins_- Mitglieder!


----------



## kati48268 (9. April 2015)

*AW: Offener Brief an Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan und die Mitgliedsverbände des DAFV*



GandRalf schrieb:


> Kati meint wohl die _Vereins_- Mitglieder!


Genau so meinte er das.


----------



## HeinBlöd (9. April 2015)

*AW: Offener Brief an Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan und die Mitgliedsverbände des DAFV*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ist schon alles in Ordnung so, den Regeln der Demokratie folgend...



War doch schon so im 'Kanzlersong' besungen.....

'Gewählt ist gewählt, ihr könnt mich jetzt nicht mehr feuern;
das ist ja das G.... an der Demokratie'.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. April 2015)

*AW: Offener Brief an Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan und die Mitgliedsverbände des DAFV*



kati48268 schrieb:


> GandRalf schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Kati meint wohl die _Vereins_- Mitglieder!
> ...


Mir war das nur wichtig, weil viele der xxxxxxxxxxx organisierten Angelfischer tatsächlich noch glauben, sie selber seien Mitglied in Landes- oder Bundesverband - was sie ja nur als abnickendes Zahlvieh mittelbar über die Vereine sind....

Sollte man da deswegen schon genau sein ;-)


----------



## Knispel (9. April 2015)

*AW: Offener Brief an Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan und die Mitgliedsverbände des DAFV*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Mir war das nur wichtig, weil viele der xxxxxxxxxxx organisierten Angelfischer tatsächlich noch glauben, sie selber seien Mitglied in Landes- oder Bundesverband - was sie ja nur als abnickendes Zahlvieh mittelbar über die Vereine sind....
> 
> Sollte man da deswegen schon genau sein ;-)



Und was meinst du, wieviele es nicht einmal wissen, dass sie einem Verband abgehören. Wenn ich am Wasser etwas vom Verband höre - ist es meistens VdSF oder DAV - (DAFV , wer ist das denn ?) .


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. April 2015)

*AW: Offener Brief an Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan und die Mitgliedsverbände des DAFV*

Deswegen die xxxxxxxe
;-)))


----------



## Ralle 24 (9. April 2015)

*AW: Offener Brief an Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan und die Mitgliedsverbände des DAFV*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Was macht man, wenn ein Dienstleister seine Leistung 2 Jahre lang nicht ansatzweise bringt, obwohl er bezahlt wurde?
> Gibt man dem dann noch mal ein, zwei Jahre?
> Legt man noch einmal eine Schüppe Kohle obendrauf, damit dann irgendwann mal eventuell...?
> Nein!
> ...



Die Verbände müssten sich selbst zu allererst mal als Dienstleister verstehen. Dann käme der Rest von alleine.


----------



## Knispel (9. April 2015)

*AW: Offener Brief an Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan und die Mitgliedsverbände des DAFV*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Die Verbände müssten sich selbst zu allererst mal als Dienstleister verstehen. Dann käme der Rest von alleine.



Gut gesagt - in sehr vielen Fällen sehen sie sich eher als "Eigentümer der Angelei" ....


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. April 2015)

*AW: Offener Brief an Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan und die Mitgliedsverbände des DAFV*

Warum sollte der BV Dienstleister sein für nicht mal unmittelbare Mitglieder wie die xxxxxxxxxxx organisierten, dumpf abnickenden, alles bezahlenden  Angelfischer der Vereine?


----------



## Riesenangler (9. April 2015)

*AW: Offener Brief an Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan und die Mitgliedsverbände des DAFV*

Da kann ich Knispel nur zustimmen.  Bei unserer JHV im Januar haben manche nach über eineinhalb Jahren überhaupt erst mitbekommen, das es den DAV gar nicht mehr gibt. Um so erstaunter war man dann über  den DAFV. 
Unter dem Strich, ist zu sagen das es den meisten links am Arsch vorbei geht,  was so  im BV los ist. Die werden die werden erst mit einem sehr großen Wehklagen wach wenn die ersten Beitragserhöhungen an sie weiter gegeben werden. Denn so wie es derzeit Aussieht,  wird der LAVB diese erste Tarifrunde noch selber stemmen und noch nicht an  den kleinen Angler weiter leiten. 
Den meisten ist egal ob sie verarscht werden, solange wie man sie in Ruhe lässt.
Aber  das ist nicht nur bei uns Anglern so sondern auch in der Politik.  Denn sonst wäre Frau Merkel samt ihrer Verbrechertruppe schon längst zum Teufel gejagt worden.


----------



## Windelwilli (9. April 2015)

*AW: Offener Brief an Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan und die Mitgliedsverbände des DAFV*



Riesenangler schrieb:


> Da kann ich Knispel nur zustimmen.  Bei unserer JHV im Januar haben manche nach über eineinhalb Jahren überhaupt erst mitbekommen, das es den DAV gar nicht mehr gibt. Um so erstaunter war man dann über  den DAFV.
> Unter dem Strich, ist zu sagen das es den meisten links am Arsch vorbei geht,  was so  im BV los ist. Die werden die werden erst mit einem sehr großen Wehklagen wach wenn die ersten Beitragserhöhungen an sie weiter gegeben werden. Denn so wie es derzeit Aussieht,  wird der LAVB diese erste Tarifrunde noch selber stemmen und noch nicht an  den kleinen Angler weiter leiten.
> Den meisten ist egal ob sie verarscht werden, solange wie man sie in Ruhe lässt.
> Aber  das ist nicht nur bei uns Anglern so sondern auch in der Politik.  Denn sonst wäre Frau Merkel samt ihrer Verbrechertruppe schon längst zum Teufel gejagt worden.



Ja, das sind die Deutschen. Jammernjammernjammern und doch wieder die Kreuze an der selben Stelle machen. |uhoh:
In anderen Ländern brennen da bereits die Autos in den Straßen, aber dazu müsste sich der Deutsche ja vom Sofa erheben....
War jetzt ziemlich OT und politisch noch dazu. Wenn's zu arg war, einfach löschen. :m


----------

